# Evolution festival 28-29 May



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

Hey everyone,

As per the title who is going to EVO at the quay side this year?

I really want to go but all my mates are going to Glasto, I'm thinking of going down by my self... So sad lol


----------

